# good lip balm that doesn't make u sick to your stomach



## tadukhipa (Dec 8, 2011)

i have a very sensitive stomach and i've been trying some DS products but i always feel sick to my stomach. i dunno what is it that i'm reacting to but i get that with lip balms not lipsticks or glosses.

my lips need some attention so please help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

Why types of products have you used in the past?? This will eliminate a lot people recommending products that you've already tried..  Let us know.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Most lip balms have bees wax in it. Are you sensitive to honey or wax?


----------



## perfectlyem (Dec 9, 2011)

I just ordered a really cute one online called eos - evolution of smooth. It comes in a cute egg shaped ball so you just open it and apply it to your lips without having to use your fingers. It's supposed to be mostly natural too, which might help if you have allergies.





(I got it in mint!)

**mod photo embedded


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 1, 2012)

Prepare your own lip balm dear. The ingredients that you need are coconut oil, avacado oil, Beeswax, Mango butter and some favor oil. Prepare a mixture of these ingredients by melting them together.


----------



## MarielMendoza (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll have to agree with the post above, EOS is a great lip balm!  I've gotten it in mint, honey dew, &amp; summer fruit as well as the stick in vanilla.  All of them have worked well with me and smell delicious :]


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2012)

I also like the Neutrogena Naturals lipbalm and Burt's Bees lipbalms. I want to try the EOS now because of this thread.


----------



## satojoko (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a couple that are really nice. One is a vitamin c lip balm from Avalon Organics. It smells faintly of fresh oranges from real orange essential oil. Another one I've got is also completely natural but I can't remember the name off the top of my head. Lip products of any kind with very obvious synthetic frangrances and flavors make me feel sick to my stomach. You're in Korea, yes? I know that Singapore imports a lot of natural products from Australia which are very high in quality. I often went there for a good shopping trip to pick things like that up when I was living in South East Asia. I don't know if you get Australian products there butbu know my Korean friend used to bring me some great stuff from Korea when she'd go back to visit her family. I'm purpeused you're having difficulties finding something like good quality lip balm. In my experience Korea has a lot of excellent skin and hair care products. Maybe try avoiding the ones which list 'artificial flavor', fragrances or colors on their labels? Some people are very sensitive to colorants, especially red ones. And all lip products we use end up in our stomachs. So it wouldn't be surprising if it was one of those things that's making you feel sick. And as another person said, your best option is to make your own. It's extremely simple and beyond cheap. Ingredients can be bought online, and free recipes for them are everywhere on the Internet. You could even just buy some raw shea butter, put it in a little pot and use that. You can even add your own micas to them. As far as Im aware, EOS uses synthetic flavors in their products. I could be wrong but last time I read a label I seem to recall seeing stuff like that in their lip balms. That's one of the reasons I don't buy them, personally.


----------



## Saman (Jan 5, 2012)

The body shop-Born lippy


----------



## Lancy (Jan 5, 2012)

[spam removed]

Try Himalaya Lip Balm.. They are very natural so you won't get any side effects. They r very affordable for the good worth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

